# mud minnows.vs finger mullet



## draggsxr1000

Whats your thoughts on either. Thought about buying a minnow trap. So which do you like better. For flounder trout spot blues ect.


----------



## bluefish1928

mullet is generally better for blues. mud minnows seem best for flounder. live shrimp is a better bait for trout. for trophy trout, use a large live mullet. honestly, I wouldn't target mud minnows unless i am specifically targeting flounder in an area without bluefish.


----------



## draggsxr1000

Only one person. Lol come on guys. Im not really trying to catch anything special. I think im gonna throw four two hook rigs. Whole shrimp and worm piece of shrimp and worm. Mullet and mud minnow and cut bait. Plus one carolina rig with a mullet. Gonna be a buffet on long beach the 23


----------



## AbuMike

A small live Spot is Flounder Crack........


----------



## sand flea

Depends on where you're fishing. A bluefish will eat anything. I wouldn't even bother with live bait.

If you're in a boat fishing deeper water, AbuMike has it: small spot. Finger mullet will also do the trick. If you're throwing from the shore near an inlet, I'd use gudgeons/mud minnows for flounder. And for specks, I'd use lures.

Minnow traps are always worth having. Go ahead and pick one up just so you don't have to pay for them in the local tackle shop.


----------



## BrentH

I've always thought mud minnows sucked. I'll usually cast net some pin fish & mullet at the boat ramps. The public boat ramp in Wrightsville beach at the causeway is loaded with small pin fish. Then use the pin fish to get the blues. Then use either live blue or cut blue as bait.


----------



## draggsxr1000

Well i have plenty of mullet and got me a minnow trap. Catching bait is half the fun. Gonna throw it all at them. Ill be surf and point fishing. May try a pier not sure


----------



## BrentH

draggsxr1000 said:


> Well i have plenty of mullet and got me a minnow trap. Catching bait is half the fun. Gonna throw it all at them. Ill be surf and point fishing. May try a pier not sure


As long as my new fight rod gets here before the weekend, I'm headed down to Mercer's Pier this weekend.


----------



## surfchunker

use the minnow bucket to get sand fleas


----------



## doubleb

mud minnows are the best bait for flounder.. easier to catch.. cheaper in the long run,,, opposed to running around looking for finger mullet. then buying batteries to keep them alive... then half die in the buckett.. a mud minnow will live in a wet napkin in your top pocket... good luck and try both...


----------



## Fishman

large mud minnow or finger mullet work well for flounder on a Carolina Rig. I likw a small wire live bait hook on the end ofthe rig so that the bait swims unhampered.


----------



## Ryan Y

I've caught my fair share of flounder over theyears on Mud MInnows. Id take them over any other live bait for flounder for the most part.

I used to catch them in a minnow trap myself. They will last forever it seems like. To keep them alive over night. Put them in a styrofoam cooler with a piece or two of shrimp. As lonf as the coller doesnt have direct sunlight. Many will live.

The mullet get picked at to much by the blues and pinfish to me. The biggest flounder ive ever caught (over ten pounds) was caught on a bluefish that was about 8 inches long.


----------



## jeffreyweeks

I've always liked a nice sized finger mullet. Everything down where I fish kills them, very lively on the hook. Mud minnows are fine but small pinfish and spot are killer baits for big flounder and big specks. Studies have shown that the big female trout eat more fish than shrimp, unlike any other speck.

There is a type of mud minnow (killifish) that is not sold in tackle stores. It has tiger stripes and spangles. If you cast net some of them they are the most active, hardy baitfish you can find.

Best thing about mud minnows is they can live in freshwater. You can keep even them in the sink or bathtub if you have to, and your lady is understanding enough.


----------

